# Bike on a plane



## bikern (Jun 15, 2017)

Is there any way to disassemble the bike completely, taking off the fork, in order to get it packed that way to bring it as carry on luggage on a plane? It is ridiculous to pay a 300$ fee!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Of course bikes can be taken apart. If you don't know how to take apart a bike I don't like your chances of putting it back together.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Carry on?? 

I don't think so.

Carry-on bag size varies by airline -- and can catch you by surprise - LA Times


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Seriously? You can't look at a bike and see that all the components bolt/screw together, thus can be taken apart. 
How do you possibly think you could fit the frame or wheels into a carry on bag?


----------



## bikern (Jun 15, 2017)

Its so frustrating, its a crime and collusion between airlines and shipping companies. Why its almost free on a train and so expensive on a plane, does a plane suffer from slightly oversized luggage? So if you want to transport a bike to another country you have to pay almost the cost of the bike itself.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

bikern said:


> Its so frustrating, its a crime and collusion between airlines and shipping companies. Why its almost free on a train and so expensive on a plane, does a plane suffer from slightly oversized luggage? So if you want to transport a bike to another country you have to pay almost the cost of the bike itself.


Sorry comrade but last time I checked charging for a service wasn't a crime.

And you need to get better with Google if you think $300 is the only choice.


----------



## bikern (Jun 15, 2017)

tlg said:


> Seriously? You can't look at a bike and see that all the components bolt/screw together, thus can be taken apart.
> How do you possibly think you could fit the frame or wheels into a carry on bag?


Frame is slightly bigger than the wheel; it all fits onto a compact box maybe a little bigger than a standard suitcase. The most annoying thing is that people put in them a lot of weight for free, while a bike weighs so little.


----------



## bikern (Jun 15, 2017)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Sorry comrade but last time I checked charging for a service wasn't a crime.


Slaughtering and using poor for food or decoration isnt a crime either. Didn't you know?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bikern said:


> Frame is slightly bigger than the wheel; it all fits onto a compact box maybe a little bigger than a standard suitcase. The most annoying thing is that people put in them a lot of weight for free, while a bike weighs so little.


You can't fit a wheel into a carry on bag. It won't fit in the overhead or under the seat. 




> Its so frustrating, its a crime and collusion between airlines and shipping companies. Why its almost free on a train and so expensive on a plane, does a plane suffer from slightly oversized luggage?


Yes a plane suffers from over sized luggage. Their fees are less about making money from your luggage and more about dissuading everyone from bringing oversize luggage. If everyone did it, it'd be a logistical nightmare. And that's what costs money.
The baggage system isn't designed for over sized and odd shaped luggage. Baggage handlers have to be more cautions with it. Loading the plane becomes more tedious. And the likelihood of damage increases dramatically.
It's much easier and faster if all the luggage is squares and rectangles that they can throw around and stack.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

bikern said:


> Slaughtering and using poor for food or decoration isnt a crime either. Didn't you know?


You might also want to know that generally recreational drugs are not allowed on planes.


----------



## bikern (Jun 15, 2017)

Jay Strongbow said:


> You might also want to know that generally recreational drugs are not allowed on planes.


How does this relate to the topic being discussed?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bikern said:


> How does this relate to the topic being discussed?


I think it relates as this does.... 



bikern said:


> Slaughtering and using poor for food or decoration isnt a crime either. Didn't you know?


I take that back.... it relates more since it's advice regarding planes and carry on's. I'm not sure how cannibalism relates to planes or bikes.


----------



## bikern (Jun 15, 2017)

tlg said:


> I take that back.... it relates more since it's advice regarding planes and carry on's. I'm not sure how cannibalism relates to planes or bikes.


It relates that way that bike travellers who dont have much money should be allowed to bring their bike as carry on, for free. Ordinary passengers load 60 kg of different rubbish in their suitcases for free or sometimes are charged small overload fee.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

bikern said:


> It relates that way that *bike travellers who dont have much money should be allowed to bring their bike as carry on, for free*. Ordinary passengers load 60 kg of different rubbish in their suitcases for free or sometimes are charged small overload fee.


Ah, the air of entitlement! Such an odious scent. You do realize you're bemoaning your financial position whilst at the same time asking that those tasked with handling your oversized, recreational gear get paid the same amount for handling it versus less bulky items? You no doubt realize that oftentimes a heavier tote in a smaller form factor is easier to handle than the larger, lighter item. No, of course you don't. You just want what you want, for free. 

I've paid far less than the amount you've stated while travelling, and that's with a bike bag, which incidentally automatically tacks on a fee as 'sports equipment.'

I'm sensing troll, but I'll roll with the fun. For now.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bikern said:


> It relates that way that bike travellers who dont have much money should be allowed to bring their bike as carry on, for free.


Well gee.... you shouldn't have to pay for your flight either... since you don't have much money. 

And.... YOU CAN'T TAKE YOUR BIKE AS CARRY ON!!
It won't fit in the over head or under the seat.

You haven't ever flown before have you?


----------



## bikern (Jun 15, 2017)

Wetworks said:


> Ah, the air of entitlement! Such an odious scent.


I was only making a point that as a result of unreasonable regulation travelling with a bike is not an option for a certain segment of population; someone who has hardly scraped money for a simple bike and an economy ticket will not bear anything more than that. If you are able to pay 150$ x2 fee, you most likely would not sleep in a tent and use rest room under the sky, you would go to a hotel and pay around that amount for every night. Here (im not from us) some years ago it was free to go with bike on a train, bicycles saved legs of those who couldnt afford a bus; but when a fee was implemented (equal to the cost of ticket), for someone who could hardly make ends meet under previous rules it became impossible under the new ones. A person with no money is still a source of labor and would be willing to offer that instead of paying.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

bikern said:


> Is there any way to disassemble the bike completely, taking off the fork, in order to get it packed that way to bring it as carry on luggage on a plane? It is ridiculous to pay a 300$ fee!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> bikern said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to disassemble the bike completely, taking off the fork, in order to get it packed that way to bring it as carry on luggage on a plane? It is ridiculous to pay a 300$ fee!
> ...


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

https://www.bikefriday.com/folding-bikes/bikes/new-world-tourist/


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

"I have had it with these mother******* bikes on this mother******* plane!"

.

no... it just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

If you cut the top tube and the down tube in half, you should be able to fit it in a box that is not oversized. If you want it to fit in a carry-on, well you'll have to do more cutting to fit the frame and wheels. When you arrive at your destination, I bet you can find a blacksmith to weld it back together for way less than the $300 dollars that the evil plane people charge. That's the way they did it in the 19th century, I hear.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

All trolling aside, why don't you just make this simple. Just fly out to where you are going and rent a bike out there. It will be much cheaper. Granted, it won't fit like a glove the way your own bike does, but here is my take:

1) Unless you own one of these:

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...d=0ahUKEwiIppKN_sTUAhVMFj4KHTebADkQ8wIIxgMwAA 

....there is no way you will be allowed to carry it onto the plane. 

2) Considering all the lost, damaged and misdirected checked baggage on planes, there is no way I would trust them to handle my bike, period.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Man, talk about a "first world problem"........

Seriously, you can box your bike up, and take it to any FedEx place and have them ship it (overnight, if needed) to your destination for less than 1/4 that amount. Problem solved.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Crap. I thought this was going to be a thread about a new movie with Samuel L Jackson and some poisonous and deadly bikes on a plane.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't want no muthaf***ing bikes on no muthaf***ing plane!!!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Seriously, you can box your bike up, and take it to any FedEx place and have them ship it (overnight, if needed) to your destination for less than 1/4 that amount. Problem solved.


Very true - if flying within the 48 contiguous states. Even shipping to the two cities most distant from each other shouldn't cost more than $100 (ground, not overnight, so you need to plan ahead). Besides that, I trust FedEx far more than any airline!!!

Edit: Ooops, Bikern, I notice you are from Romania. Where are you flying to? If within Europe (not UK), I'm guessing what I wrote above applies there too.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Lombard said:


> ..
> Edit: Ooops, Bikern, I notice you are from Romania. Where are you flying to? If within Europe (not UK), I'm guessing what I wrote above applies there too.


Well, there's always DHL over there...

I didn't realize he was in Romania. I guess it's not as much a "1st world problem" in that case, since he comes from a country where it's common to see people bringing their goats onto public transportation....


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Well, there's always DHL over there...
> 
> I didn't realize he was in Romania. I guess it's not as much a "1st world problem" in that case, since he comes from a country where it's common to see people bringing their goats onto public transportation....


Now, now. Not nice, No-Time-Toulouse. Are you trying to be the Ugly American? :nono: 

And BTW, FedEx is worldwide:

https://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/standalone?method=originCountryChange


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

tlg said:


> I t I'm not sure how cannibalism relates to planes or bikes.


Oh yeah? Tell that to the Andes "Alive" survivors - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alive_(1993_film)


----------



## raincrosswrench (Dec 14, 2012)

You can't fit a standard bike of any kind into carry-on size (that's typically 9 inches x 14 inches x 22 inches (22 cm x 35 cm x 56 cm).  But you *can* get a full-sized bike into "checked" luggage, which is free on international flights, and only $25 on most US domestic flights. You need to break the bike down into a box or bag that meets the maximum size allowance of (*62 inches (158 cm) -*length + width + height). Typically, that means a relatively small frame, and a LOT of disassembly. I have two bikes built to do this routinely with frame coupling systems (Ritchey Breakaway, and s&S couplings), and have flown with each dozens of times (both domestically and internationally) at NO EXTRA Charge, as it meets the luggage guidelines.


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

for USA riders....

First check out shipbikes.com They are even cheaper than Fed Ex even though they use Fed Ex to ship your bike. I asked them how they can charge less than Fed Ex and their response was "volume pricing". You can price both services using their on-line pricing systems.

They also have some very good bike cartons. I have used several of their boxes and they are much better and easier to use than the box a bike usually comes in (less disassembly required). But check your airline for maximum size as one of their boxes (the triangle one) exceeds most airlines standard total box linear length.

Also for USA travel if you have to fly - use Southwest as they only charge $75.

My experience is that finding a hotel to accept the bike and then store the box is the biggest challenge when travelling.


----------



## Bnystrom (Oct 27, 2007)

*Bikeflights.com is another option...*

...that also partners with Fedex. I just checked and shipping a road bike from Boston to LA was ~$65 round-trip for 4-day ground service.

Another thing to keep in mind with the airlines, is that if you're shipping more than one bike, a double bike case travels for the same price as a single. I picked up a used one a few years ago that paid for itself in a couple of trips, compared to two, single-bike cases. The only caveat is that the case must weigh less than 100 pounds total, which could be a consideration if you're flying with MTBs.


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

yup another good company.

$65 seems low for round trip though. More like one way. Fee also varies by amount of insurance you buy.


----------



## wsuv (Oct 26, 2016)

*No carry on but...*



kt22mike said:


> for USA riders.... First check out shipbikes.com


Thanks for the helpful advice! 

Also for US shipping ask around at your LBS. Performance Bikes will also ship from shop to shop at a reasonable rate - especially if you bought the bike or other stuff from them. Performance actually shipped a friend's bike for free to another one of their shops. 

If you are doing lots of travel consider a Richey Breakaway bike (e.g., https://ritcheylogic.com/break-away-carbon-road-frameset-black) They also make a retro fit for steel bikes. Not cheap, but you can pack as regular luggage. I have also seen some bike cases that CLAIM they will be charged regular baggage rates - you might try an internet search.


----------



## Bnystrom (Oct 27, 2007)

kt22mike said:


> yup another good company.
> 
> $65 seems low for round trip though. More like one way. Fee also varies by amount of insurance you buy.


I thought so too, but that's what their site said.


----------



## bikern (Jun 15, 2017)

raincrosswrench said:


> You can't fit a standard bike of any kind into carry-on size (that's typically 9 inches x 14 inches x 22 inches (22 cm x 35 cm x 56 cm).  But you *can* get a full-sized bike into "checked" luggage, which is free on international flights, and only $25 on most US domestic flights. You need to break the bike down into a box or bag that meets the maximum size allowance of (*62 inches (158 cm) -*length + width + height).


Wheels, fork and all the rest can fit easily into a small box, the problem is with the frame: it measures 110 x 62 x 20 cm.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

bikern said:


> *Wheels*, fork and all the rest can fit easily into a small box, the problem is with the frame: it measures 110 x 62 x 20 cm.


At a minimum, a wheel is 24", which means it exceeds carry-on size by quite a bit. 

You're really not good at this stuff, are you?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bikern said:


> Wheels, fork and all the rest can fit easily into a small box, the problem is with the frame: it measures 110 x 62 x 20 cm.


FedEx!!!!!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Wetworks said:


> At a minimum, a wheel is 24", which means it exceeds carry-on size by quite a bit.
> 
> You're really not good at this stuff, are you?


Not good? Naaa he's terrible at this stuff. It's been pointed out numerous times that wheels wouldn't fit in a carry on. 

24" (at minimum) would be a kids bike. More likely 26-29" wheels. Just ain't gonna fit.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

https://swagtron.com/ebike/folding-electric-bike/

This may fit on a plane!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I always travel wearing a sport coat.
I hide the frame in the sport coat.


----------

